# Cramp



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

My DD is 7 and has been suffering frequently with cramp in her feet legs and hands. I've never known a child get it before and wonder if I should be worried.

Hjg


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi hjg,  children do occasionally get cramp, usually in the legs though, they can get what we all know as 'growing pains' though, is it very frequent? and is it at night only? Does it cause her problems with things like holding a pencil??

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

Any time of the day. She has been using left hand as she says if she uses one hand all the time she gets it more often - she's ambidextrous although prefers right hand.

H


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

H- so does she get spasm at the same time where she can't move it properly or just says that it aches?

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

If by spasm you mean fingers and toes crossing over or spreading involuntarily then yes they spasm.  Hjg


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Like I say, it does happen to children but not very frequently, it might be worth mentioning to your gp, he may be able to suggest some remedies 

Nic
Xx


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks I think I will.


----------

